# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Expo 2007: Demo khắc laser trên thẻ kim loại - Logo Diễn đàn Tin học

## diennguyen59

[flash="files/expo2007/laser-logodiendan-embed.swf"]width=320 height=240[/flash]
demo bởi: anh lê thanh cường
giám đốc kinh doanh công ty nam sơn​xem demo khắc laser trên vỏ điện thoại di động
xem demo khắc laser trên hộp quẹt zippo
xem demo khắc laser hình đầu đại bàng trên thẻ kim loại

*[imgright]files/expo2007/p7130074.jpg[/imgright]câu chuyện về demo khắc laser này:*

dạo qua một vòng hội chợ expo 2007, admin phát hiện ra gian hàng của công ty nam sơn đang demo khắc laser cho một số khách tham quan hội chợ. các tác phẩm khắc laser được thực hiện trên nhiều chất liệu khác nhau: muỗng inox, pha lê, khung ảnh gỗ, huân chương kim loại, vỏ nhựa điện thoại di động, quẹt zippo...

[imgleft]files/expo2007/p7130075.jpg[/imgleft]admin như bị hút hồn vào những tia laser được bắn ra từ cỗ máy khắc laser nhỏ gọn lên bề mặt chất liệu mặc dù đã chứng kiến đỉnh cao công nghệ này cách đây 2 năm ở 1 hội chợ khác. đứng xem một hồi, admin nảy ra ý định nhờ anh cường demo khắc dùm logo của diễn đàn tin học cùng với câu slogan và địa chỉ website.

[imgright]files/expo2007/p7130073.jpg[/imgright]do chưa chuẩn bị trước file logo (hứng lên nghĩ ra tại chỗ mà lị), vả lại đứng chờ mọi người lâu quá (2 tiếng đồng hồ), admin mới vào toilet để rửa mặt. vừa rửa mặt vừa suy nghĩ xem kiếm đâu ra chỗ ngồi để vẽ logo bây giờ. các chỗ trống trong hội chợ bảo vệ không cho phép. rửa mặt xong, tự nhiên thông minh ra. không gian riêng, ít người qua lại, cần sự tập trung cao, sạch sẽ... chỉ còn cái toilet. :innocent: 

mà công nhận toilet của trung tâm hội chợ hoàng văn thụ cũng thoáng đãng, thơm tho nghen. thế là admin khệ nệ vác cái laptop vào phòng... toilet, đậy nắp cầu xuống, ngồi lên rồi ung dung kéo phẹc mơ tua... của cái cặp ra. chẳng gì vội vã, admin móc cái laptop ra, bật nguồn lên rồi cứ thế mà design cái bản in đó trong corel 13 chừng 15 phút. tất cả vẽ bằng touchpad của laptop, vì gắn thêm chuột vào thì không có chỗ để.

sau khi ngắm nghía lần cuối cùng cái design đó, admin không quên... chụp cho mình tấm hình ngay trong toilet để làm kỉ niệm. :a: 

[imgright]files/expo2007/p7130080.jpg[/imgright]cất cái laptop vào cặp, xả nước như mới vừa đi toilet thật sự, admin thong thả mang cái usb chứa bản design ra chỗ khắc laser. không biết họ có muốn tìm hiểu xuất xứ của cái bản design này hay không nữa. :lick: 

admin xin chân thành cám ơn anh cường đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ cho admin để demo khắc laser. hi vọng mọi người sau này nếu có design, cũng có được một không gian riêng tư, sạch sẽ hơn admin.

----------


## phamhungimkt

khắc này free hả anh admin?
em góp ý thêm: anh admin mà khắc thì share cho anh em mỗi người 1 cái demo như vậy để làm kỷ niệm thì hay phải biết!:-?:-?

----------


## mathanhcong

*khắc logo lên dtdd*

cám ơn bài viết của huỳnh anh,

các thành viên cần khắc thứ gì cho riêng mình trên dtdd liên lạc với mình nhé: mr cường 0913146252.

----------


## thanhlydongden02

nhân tiện mới đầu làm quen, các bạn gửi mẫu sang mình sẽ khắc miễn phí. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]







> khắc này free hả anh admin?
> em góp ý thêm: anh admin mà khắc thì share cho anh em mỗi người 1 cái demo như vậy để làm kỷ niệm thì hay phải biết!:-?:-?

----------


## diennguyen59

liên quan tới công nghệ khắc laser mời các bạn xem thêm trang này nhé!

http://khoahocphothong.com.vn/index.php?m=axnzdwvz&mag=na==&iid=mju1&nid=mtixoa=  =&act=dmlld2rldgfpba==

----------


## quynhhoa

đề nghị admin phát free cho các mem hoạt động tích cực đi.

----------


## tddhcm148

> đề nghị admin phát free cho các mem hoạt động tích cực đi.


cái này trexanh đồng ý!:a: giơ 2 tay biểu quyết![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## panda41

ac ac. có phát free thì gửi lên đà lạt cho em 1 cái nhe

----------


## obsking

free cái gì vậy các bác, theo như lethanhcuong thì tớ gửi mẫu cho bác khắc được đúng không? tớ có con chuột không dây muốn khắc tên mình lên được không nhỉ. cám ơn trước nhé. hỏng là bắt đền đấy nhé!!! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tvhp2015

*khac logo*




> free cái gì vậy các bác, theo như lethanhcuong thì tớ gửi mẫu cho bác khắc được đúng không? tớ có con chuột không dây muốn khắc tên mình lên được không nhỉ. cám ơn trước nhé. hỏng là bắt đền đấy nhé!!! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


đúng rồi, các bạn đến hoặc gửi đến mình sẽ khắc ngay các hình ảnh, tên hay logo trên đồ dùng như dtdd, bút viết, zipbo, laptop....hân hạnh. còn việc khắc bị hỏng thì chưa chắc nhưng từ trước tới giờ chưa khắc hư cái nào, các bạn yên tâm. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vanphongquanphunhuan

nhưng nếu mà mình ở tỉnh khác thì sao đây?

----------


## goldenfalcon

*cám ơn huỳnh anh*

xin chào huỳnh anh,

cám ơn anh đã giới thiệu công nghệ cũng như hình ảnh mà toàn khắc cho anh huỳnh anh 

thân ái kính chào 





huỳnh công toàn 
h/p: 0903 91 35 35 




> [flash="files/expo2007/laser-logodiendan-embed.swf"]width=320 height=240[/flash]
> demo bởi: anh lê thanh cường
> giám đốc kinh doanh công ty nam sơn​xem demo khắc laser trên vỏ điện thoại di động
> xem demo khắc laser trên hộp quẹt zippo
> xem demo khắc laser hình đầu đại bàng trên thẻ kim loại
> 
> *[imgright]files/expo2007/p7130074.jpg[/imgright]câu chuyện về demo khắc laser này:*
> 
> dạo qua một vòng hội chợ expo 2007, admin phát hiện ra gian hàng của công ty nam sơn đang demo khắc laser cho một số khách tham quan hội chợ. các tác phẩm khắc laser được thực hiện trên nhiều chất liệu khác nhau: muỗng inox, pha lê, khung ảnh gỗ, huân chương kim loại, vỏ nhựa điện thoại di động, quẹt zippo...
> ...

----------


## ductrong85

[flash="files/expo2007/laser-logodiendan-embed.swf"]width=320 height=240[/flash]
demo bởi: huỳnh công toàn 
kinh doanh công ty nam sơn​xem demo khắc laser trên vỏ điện thoại di động
xem demo khắc laser trên hộp quẹt zippo
xem demo khắc laser hình đầu đại bàng trên thẻ kim loại

----------


## phuongxoan

tầm thường, mời các bác coi trên này nè: 

http://muare6.vinahoo.com/dienthoai/1359949.ttvn

http://muare6.vinahoo.com/dienthoai/1229429.ttvn

----------


## chungdp

em ở hn liệu bác huỳnh anh có ship cho em 1 cái đc hok???????????? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

nếu em gửi logo qua ym cho bác, bác làm rồi ship cho em đc không (chi phí em lo) đẹp quá ^^

----------


## tandatcit

*khắc laser trên điện thoại di động free cho các thành viên đth*

chào các bạn!
tháng 7 này là đúng 1 năm cho sự kiện triển lãm lớn nhất vn, năm nay mình cũng tiếp tục demo máy khắc laser trên kim loại. nhân sự kiện này mình sẽ khắc logo, hình và tên riêng trên điện thoại di động miễn phí cho các thành viên của ddth.

triển lãm quốc tế cntt-tt điện tử vn
446 hoàng văn thụ, quận tân bình, hcm
từ 14-19/7/2008

khi đến tham quan triển lãm, các bạn liên hệ với mình trước nhé!

lê thanh cường
0913146252

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

sắp đến ngày hội *công nghệ thông tin* vào ngày 16-19/7/2008 tại 446 hoàng văn thụ, các bạn mang ảnh của mình đến để khắc trên điện thoại di động free nhé!

liên hệ: lê thanh cường 0913 146 252

----------


## toannechan

cái này hay wá anh huỳnh anh ơi. anh phát cho mỗi người trong bqt, thành viên tích cực mỗi người 1 cái làm kỉ niệm đi. cũng sắp tới lễ 2/9 rồi

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

> đúng rồi, các bạn đến hoặc gửi đến mình sẽ khắc ngay các hình ảnh, tên hay logo trên đồ dùng như dtdd, bút viết, zipbo, laptop....hân hạnh. còn việc khắc bị hỏng thì chưa chắc nhưng từ trước tới giờ chưa khắc hư cái nào, các bạn yên tâm. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cái này mới à nhen... giờ em mới biết... ah, nếu em muốn đặt hàng số lượng nhiều thì sao hả anh cường ui?

----------


## seominhthanhvip

mình ở xa nên chưa có cơ hội tiếc nhĩ!

----------


## huongabc1

bây giờ có nơi nào làm dịch vụ khắc này không nhỉ ? 
(nếu có ở hcmc hay hn thì càng hay)

----------


## favourhn

công nghệ hay thiệt đó!!!!!

----------


## conggameviet

chà tốt qua, đọc bài và nge các bác thảo luận mới biết là mình còn lạc hậu. cám ơn các bác phát nha

----------


## sonseoer001

đúng là công nghệ, mình lạc hậu thật

----------


## thangtnpt0021

> cái này trexanh đồng ý!:a: giơ 2 tay biểu quyết![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


cái cụ này cho em tham gia với nha các anh em

----------


## metoodiep247

phát free thì gửi em cái nghe mấy bác [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## niemdamme23

như ngôi nhà ma,qeb đẹp............................................  ......

----------


## tctexpress

chà tốt qua, đọc bài và nge các bác thảo luận mới biết là mình còn lạc hậu. cám ơn các bác phát nha[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## galuoi92

khắc vậy ko biết có đẹp ko nhỉ?

----------

